# Marketing Idea that worked for you.



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

It is interesting to see so many people here talking about wanting to in the "Biz". That is it they want to be in Biz but don't know how to be more then beginners. Many of us in the "Biz" have been doing this for awhile and have passed that period where we moved from beginners to the experienced. That comes from trying different thing that both were successful and failed attempts at getting the "Biz" working for us. What I would like to know here what worked for you. What did you do to market yourself that "worked" the one thing that worked that shot you out of the beginners stage. I guess it could be described as... "Why didn't I do that before.. It worked.... And because it worked, you keep doing it. so what is it that you can share that will help the others. I feel marketing your "Biz" is the most important part of any business. My advice here is to get a pad and write down some of this stuff. I know some of you have great info to share . Lou


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The entire reason that we're now a full-time business is that I had an idea and took a chance and went for it.

I had an idea for a specific type of shirt, but it was a licensed thing. I knew we couldn't afford a license, so I contacted someone that DID have a license, and told them that we were a start-up t-shirt decorating business, and I had an idea for a shirt for them to sell. I didn't tell them what it was at first, but they contacted me back (I just used their contact form on their site), and said they were interested to hear what I had in mind.

Now, here's where I was nervous...so was Mark. So much so that he basically told me not to contact them. I knew that I had no recourse if they took my idea and shopped it around.

Well, I told them about my idea. We negotiated for a couple of months. Then in February of this year they actually placed an order for 60 shirts with us! Small beans for most t-shirt printers, but it was a HUGE deal for us!

We told them our delivery date, but was able to ship it one week early, which was beneficial, becase it just happened that there was an event that they were at on the Friday that the shirts arrived. They took them there and sold most of those 60 shirts that weekend! 

So they placed another order, and they sold like hotcakes. As a matter of fact, they were like the third or fifth best-selling item on their website!

One thing led to another, and now we're doing not only t-shirts for them, but graphics work, too.

And...we'll be finishing their latest order this tomorrow. 1105 shirt, two-color vinyl order. 

And no, there was no way to get the look we need with these with plastisol or screenprinting. It HAD to be vinyl.

So now that we're at the place we are right now, on this coming week we'll be finishing up on our promotional materials and hitting the streets looking for more clients. 

So, yes, we're still in the beginning stages, but we feel we're finally on the right track.

We bought all of our equipment last July.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> The entire reason that we're now a full-time business is that I had an idea and took a chance and went for it.
> 
> I had an idea for a specific type of shirt, but it was a licensed thing. I knew we couldn't afford a license, so I contacted someone that DID have a license, and told them that we were a start-up t-shirt decorating business, and I had an idea for a shirt for them to sell. I didn't tell them what it was at first, but they contacted me back (I just used their contact form on their site), and said they were interested to hear what I had in mind.
> 
> ...


I am a big preacher of telling people not to waste their money.. but I am also a risk taker.. which is opposite my wife.. I go to a casino and give her money to gamble with it goes into her purse.. But business is a risk.. taking a risk sometimes is the difference in making it. You proved this with what you did and it worked for you. It is a success story.. Thanks for sharing that. Lou


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

3 things have worked wonders for us consistently.

One was an idea I got from you Lou! I had postcards done up, with clever photos on the front and prices on the back. I carry them everywhere, in my purse, in my folder, in the car, even at home. I have found that people keep these cards and refer back to them all the time when they call.

The second thing that has worked very well for us is networking. I am in 2 formal networking groups. This has led to several opportunities to our business infront of some very big businesses. I attend as many networking events and speed networking events I can fit into my schedule. 

The third was signing up for constant contact and using it monthly


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> 3 things have worked wonders for us consistently.
> 
> One was an idea I got from you Lou! I had postcards done up, with clever photos on the front and prices on the back. I carry them everywhere, in my purse, in my folder, in the car, even at home. I have found that people keep these cards and refer back to them all the time when they call.
> 
> ...


Great ideas.. even if one was mine.. What I do folks is get a pack of 4 x 6 photo paper from Costco ($14.99 for 300 sheets) and make mini flier to pass out.. bigger then a business card. Here is a sample which I know longer use. And I no longer do tote bags. This was how I started so I am not self promoting this biz. By the way both pictures are of my grandson. I pay him modeling fees by taking him to the movies.. Today it is Wall-E


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> Great ideas.. even if one was mine.. What I do folks is get a pack of 4 x 6 photo paper from Costco ($14.99 for 300 sheets) and make mini flier to pass out.. bigger then a business card. Here is a sample which I know longer use. And I no longer do tote bags. This was how I started so I am not self promoting this biz. By the way both pictures are of my grandson. I pay him modeling fees by taking him to the movies.. Today it is Wall-E


Lou I thought you paid him by taking him to the amusement park. LOL !!!!. .. JB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I decided to share a story with you all. I went to a seminar with my girlfriend 13 years ago this month. She loved to sew and was interested in learning about Embroidery. I was kinda forced to tag along, when I saw this machine drawing a picture on a shirt with thread I was just fascinated beyond belief. I stood there for over a hour watching it sew a clown's head( I hate clowns BTW), but I could not walk away. I knew, when I left there that day. I wanted to buy a machine. I wasn't sure how I was going to pay for it, but knew I wanted one. 

I had a few things to get out of the way ( mainly my upcomming wedding). I got married on July 1,1995 and then later the same month my wife and I adopted my orphaned 13 yr old nephew. In August we bought our first Embroidery machine and took a week long course on the operation of it. The machine cost $25000 for machine and supplies. We were excited and scared at the same time. I bought a few t shirts and made some designs and started wearing them. I took orders at work and church. We never failed to cover our machine payment each month. We spent a lot of time in our basement sewing,trimming,and bagging. We would wake up early on the weekends and work till late,most days in pj's all day. I never regretted the decisions I made the summer of 1995. I got married,adopted a teenage boy and started a business. We were told you won't last a year with all those pressures, your mariage will not last. Well we took the chances and all is still intact on July 1,2008 we will celebrate 13 Yrs of marriage. This just prooves if you want something bad enough you can attain it. I encourage all to follow your dreams. It wasn't always easy, but it was always worth doing. ...... JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

JB,

That's a very inspiring story! I'm so happy for you and your wife (and your nephew/son).

If we had the money or credit to invest, we would do something similar, but unfortunately because of bad marriages in the past both of us have poor credit.

It really does take lots of hard work, and no, it's not always fun, but it's always worth it!.

Once we get the balance for the order we're doing right now, Mark and I will be going out to celebrate at a nice restaurant. It's not often that we can do that, but we'll be celebrating him working f-t for our business, along with this large order that we'll be completing in about three hours.

Risk taking is just a part of the business, and the only "safe" business ventures are generally oversaturated, so even those aren't safe anymore (sort of like the t-shirt business! But people will always need clothing, and everyone has different tastes.).

Here's to another 13 years and more for you and your family! 

Chani


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I was in the printing business for almost 20 years and decided to expand our business and attended a sign show where I got hooked on sublimation. Bought a small machine and lost money sublimating junk for 3 years. Loved the process and all I did was read every article I could about the process and visit every website that had anything to do with sublimation. I knew it was a process that was viable and could generate a nice income. I sold my commercial printing company and opened a sublimation business. We now design and import containers of our own custom products to imprint and have a huge wholesale business. If you are passionate about an idea like I was, don't give up. Find a niche for your business, whether it's your product mix or service. You notice I didn't say price. Keep your price and never expect to every quote. Our saying in the printing business was: "you can have it fast, cheap, or good, pick ONE! As for marketing, always, always, always, carry business cards. I make my own metal business cards (very expensive) and I hand them out selectively, but you know no one ever throws them a way. I get calls months later saying " I still have your card on my desk can you make me...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I decided to share a story with you all. I went to a seminar with my girlfriend 13 years ago this month. She loved to sew and was interested in learning about Embroidery. I was kinda forced to tag along, when I saw this machine drawing a picture on a shirt with thread I was just fascinated beyond belief. I stood there for over a hour watching it sew a clown's head( I hate clowns BTW), but I could not walk away. I knew, when I left there that day. I wanted to buy a machine. I wasn't sure how I was going to pay for it, but knew I wanted one.
> 
> I had a few things to get out of the way ( mainly my upcomming wedding). I got married on July 1,1995 and then later the same month my wife and I adopted my orphaned 13 yr old nephew. In August we bought our first Embroidery machine and took a week long course on the operation of it. The machine cost $25000 for machine and supplies. We were excited and scared at the same time. I bought a few t shirts and made some designs and started wearing them. I took orders at work and church. We never failed to cover our machine payment each month. We spent a lot of time in our basement sewing,trimming,and bagging. We would wake up early on the weekends and work till late,most days in pj's all day. I never regretted the decisions I made the summer of 1995. I got married,adopted a teenage boy and started a business. We were told you won't last a year with all those pressures, your mariage will not last. Well we took the chances and all is still intact on July 1,2008 we will celebrate 13 Yrs of marriage. This just prooves if you want something bad enough you can attain it. I encourage all to follow your dreams. It wasn't always easy, but it was always worth doing. ...... JB


As I said above.. sometimes you have to take a risk.. Jerry did and it proved to be the right decision.. in 2 ways.. yeah.. but 13 years! small potatoes.. I will be doing 30 in Sept.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

My Husband and I attended the AMSD show in March this year in Vegas, to find Tee Shirts to sell in our Store that already Carries Liscenced Band Shirts.
We found nothing, We then headed to the Ed Hardy Stores, and saw tees for $118 and Higher, Being Creative, My Husband (Rick),
Looked at me and Said, Sand You could do that,
The rest is our History, We came home Did research massively, and ordered Equip, Transfers, Tees and Hoodies,.
I got a Press, that did not work from Ebay. 
Found you guys when doing a search for Help, Returned the bad Press, Got a Sunie, 
and my Business was off. Now the whole time we did not have a Idea what kind of Tees we were gonna make, We bought Transfers of every kind, from Christian to Very naughty.
We were going to have our business tell us which way to go, and it has.
What sells is what we make, when it quits selling we had better have another idea. or 2 on the way, from what we hear our clients say.
I will always run all of my Business, the way a Customer wants me to run, it, and carry what they tell me not what I want. I am not the one buying,, they are.
Now we are at the end of June, I have been in Business, for 3 months, I have made enough money to pay a employee, to mind the shop, pay for my Equip, pay my rent ect..
I have moved into making some of my own transfers, with image clip, and a new laser printer,and JPSS with new Ink Jet.
I have expanded into Rhinestone apparel, Next is Screen printing, equip is paid and on way.
I have my eye on a New Cutter , within the Month.
I wear our Tees all the time, Last week when I had a Las Vegas Rhinestone tee on and was in the shop, everyone kept asking, where are those. I said, they will be in next week. yahooo and they will be.
I give everyone I know our stuff to wear.,It is the cheapest advertising you can do.
so my Marketing Idea is
1. Dont have in mind exactly what you will and wont do, let your sales tell you which way you will go.
2.Wear you garments, Give some away.
3, Listen, Look, & Learn
 Sandy jo


----------



## myforum123 (Jul 7, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I decided to share a story with you all. I went to a seminar with my girlfriend 13 years ago this month. She loved to sew and was interested in learning about Embroidery. I was kinda forced to tag along, when I saw this machine drawing a picture on a shirt with thread I was just fascinated beyond belief. I stood there for over a hour watching it sew a clown's head( I hate clowns BTW), but I could not walk away. I knew, when I left there that day. I wanted to buy a machine. I wasn't sure how I was going to pay for it, but knew I wanted one.
> 
> I had a few things to get out of the way ( mainly my upcomming wedding). I got married on July 1,1995 and then later the same month my wife and I adopted my orphaned 13 yr old nephew. In August we bought our first Embroidery machine and took a week long course on the operation of it. The machine cost $25000 for machine and supplies. We were excited and scared at the same time. I bought a few t shirts and made some designs and started wearing them. I took orders at work and church. We never failed to cover our machine payment each month. We spent a lot of time in our basement sewing,trimming,and bagging. We would wake up early on the weekends and work till late,most days in pj's all day. I never regretted the decisions I made the summer of 1995. I got married,adopted a teenage boy and started a business. We were told you won't last a year with all those pressures, your mariage will not last. Well we took the chances and all is still intact on July 1,2008 we will celebrate 13 Yrs of marriage. This just prooves if you want something bad enough you can attain it. I encourage all to follow your dreams. It wasn't always easy, but it was always worth doing. ...... JB


You go JB! 

I usually say -and you are the example of it- "Don't give up, adapt to any changes and stick to your ideas!" 

I am new to the t's business and not giving up. Listening to a lot different opinions, many ignorant ones, but trying to absorb as much as I can from all of you guys and learn as much as possible.

Keep it up!


----------



## bri-man (Jul 9, 2008)

Definitely exciting stories here. Very inspirational. 

They make me wanna pick up the phone and start selling my product!

Bri-man


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

The best tip I ever received came from a dear friend who was perhaps, at least in my life, the best sales person I've ever met, he could sell water to a drowning person. I'm more on the business side of things, although my educational background wouldn't merit a CFO position or anything akin, I'm better at implementing systems, but do have an eye for the occassional guerilla marketing campaigns. My buddy and I were discussing how does a small/mid-size business move to the next step and actually get it's foot in the door and be able to sell products to a larger company. Although this is not necessarilly true for the apparel markets, as being able to get an edge the newest 'fashion' is always top of the list (which is why I believe larger companies will do business with the smaller guys, at least in the design aspects). This is when he told me a stunt he pulled while working for a telecommunications provider which was attempting to move into different segments of the market currently held by a competitor. 

He simply typed an email and sent a letter with the following (although this will not be verbatim, you should definitely get the jist):

Dear Sir/Maam:

I am from this company. We would, blah, blah, blah, blah. Our exciting new product, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah will greatly increase your fuctionality. If you're interested in blah, blah, blah, I'd also like to point out, blah, blah, blah.

Thank you for your time. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, balh.

Sincerely,


It's helpful to note that you actually type in the 'blahs' into your email and letter. It's important, it catches the reps off guard. They end up laughing even before they meet you. We all hate getting sales calls, pitched, etc. Although this won't close the deal is will sure as heck get your foot in the door and has worked for me quite a few times. Just my two cents.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd really like to contribute something here, it's a great thread with great stories. I'm still getting my feet under me it seems, though a few jobs have worked their way into my hands.

The BEST marketing I have, honestly, is my family. All the kids (except the 14 year old) and my wife, my dad, my in-laws all wear my stuff or carry my tote bags around. They show it off, and then hand over one of my business cards. The kids simply have to wear it to school and when their teachers or principals see it, I get phone calls. 

I'm not making a living YET, but I feel I'm at least on the right path...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That is the best advertisement, I wear my products all the time. ... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We focus on clubs. We make a few samples for the club president, secretary, etc. and bring them to one of their meetings and present to them. We also offer wholesale pricing if they want to do a fund raiser and manage the sales. 

Second, we wear our product. 

Third, we keep a sample pack and take that with us. 

Forth, we give out catalogs. This is a little expensive but it does work.


----------

